# Overclock - 2925.9Ghz - AirCon Cooling



## quad master (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Guys 

I am really busy these days with my college fest preps and my studies
so am hardly getting ne time to post on forums.

But wanted to share my overclock with you guys here.

*Max Settings* 

HTT = 325
HTT Mul = 3
Vcore = 1.60

Ram Divider = 2:3
Ram speed  = 2.5-4-4-8-1T
Vdimm = 2.85

*Cooling used*
AirCon as my stock cooler cant handle this load.
CPU still has stock cooler.
GPU has Ati Silenecer.

*Images*

*CPUz*

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/5105/325httcpu8yv.jpg

*CPUz *

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/6893/325httram7kr.th.jpg

*Everest Ram Latency*

*img58.imageshack.us/img58/6346/325httmemlat1xz.th.jpg

*Everest Temparatures*

*img299.imageshack.us/img299/7122/325htttemps2ra.th.jpg

*Everest Ram Mem Read*

*img58.imageshack.us/img58/5189/325httmemread8uv.th.jpg

*Everest Ram Write*

*img86.imageshack.us/img86/4790/325httmemwrite8bh.th.jpg

*Super PI 1M with CPUz*
*img86.imageshack.us/img86/5228/3253ah.th.jpg

Guys the PC even booted with 330HTT and also did one round memtest
But i feel the Vcore was less for it , it couldnt load into windows.

I had applied 1.62Vcore @ 330HTT

What could be the reason for this.

Just close to 3G.
I feel this chip has to do some burnin to clock more.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 31, 2006)

hey man, thats some good overclocking skill! but be careful wid the vcore voltage, even 50mV makes a lot of difference. unless you adopt some efficient cooling its better to back out. not discouraging you but just telling u to be cautious as i've exprienced something worse!


----------



## quad master (Feb 1, 2006)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> hey man, thats some good overclocking skill! but be careful wid the vcore voltage, even 50mV makes a lot of difference. unless you adopt some efficient cooling its better to back out. not discouraging you but just telling u to be cautious as i've exprienced something worse!



Hey ir dude i am completely aware of what i am doing and this aint the 
first time , also the cooling used was house AC and the table fan was aiming the air on my open side panel. didnt you check my temps in the 
everest screenshot i posted.


----------

